# Bullets / availability



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Just thinking out loud here.....curious what everyone else does?


My daughter has a Zion deer tag, and along with that comes a coupon to purchase non-lead ammo. We had this a few years ago as well, and I picked up some Barnes Vor-Tx LR 129gr .270 cartridges. I really liked them. I'd love to get some more.....

.....but the Sportsman's Warehouse site has shown them as "out of stock" for the last two months. Does anyone know if you can actually get these cartridges??


Muzzleloader starts up real quick too. I went out to shoot our muzzy guns on Saturday. I took 6 six (4 with the Knight, 2 with the Winchester). All shots were with my Federal Premium BORLock .50 cal 270gr bullets. I really like these bullets, and so do my rifles. I still have an unopened 15 pack of these bullets -- but I'd like to get some more. I've looked at a few places online (Sportsman's, Cabelas, Scheels, Bass Pro) and, once again, everything is "out of stock". I'm actually wondering if Federal stopped making this -- which would make me sad.


So, I'm just wondering -- how do all of you buy the bullets_ that you want? _When you do find what you want, how confident are you that they'll still be produced by the next year?


(It's no different with archery and broadheads. You buy a pack of tips, and you can never find the same make/model ever again, forcing you to change everything every couple years....)


(i've never had a problem finding wooly buggers.)


----------



## Seven (Jan 8, 2009)

I have 2 packs of the federal premium bor lock 270 gr muzzleloader bullets I'd be willing to sell. PM me if interested. I'm pretty sure I found them at Walmart a couple months back.


As far as finding "stuff" the best thing I have found is to keep checking my local sources a couple times a week and find out when there "truck" comes in.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For finding stuff you just need to keep hammering the online catalogs. Quite a few things have been coming into stock but they usually don't last very long. 

I learned a few years ago to try and have at least a 2-3 year supply of what I shoot. This year I got caught a little short but I have enough for the muzzle loader hunt and a few other hunts including my trip to Africa.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> So, I'm just wondering -- how do all of you buy the bullets_ that you want? _When you do find what you want, how confident are you that they'll still be produced by the next year?


You pay attention to those of us reporting on the shortages, and how people are going to be mighty disappointed come hunting season with nothing available. Some of us have been doing this since the first of the year. Others have posted looking for XXX or YYY items, I've helped several people find things they were looking for.

I've been spending ALOT of time hunting down things I need since last December, to prep for THIS season. I'm looking now towards next year, I am fully planning on the shortage to last 2 more year minimum. I think I'm ok... but need a few hundred more 209 primers for the long haul.

GunBroker has been the best source of hard to find items, sure prices are high but so what, people complain a box of shells is $20 more than they used to be, but think nothing of putting $75-100 worth of fuel in the truck to drive around.

I've seen lots of Borlock's for sale over the spring/summer on GB every once in a while, but with the season here now, others figured out this is the place to shop and pickings are slim.

Frankly, shouldn't have waited to start seriously digging around for them. I'll still keep an eye out for some Borlocks though for you.

PS: Most major MFGs are still trying to full fill the big government ammo contract, they are behind schedule and are still 2,000,000,000 rounds short. Nothing major is going to change until they get those remain 2 billion rounds created. 

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Vor-Tx LR .270 cartridges. 



GunBroker.com - Error



I'll keep looking for Borlock's.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH, Barnes stuff has been REALLY hard to find except if you shoot .308 or .243. I seem to see those available here and there.

I had a good run where I could find 7mm TTSX in 140 gr for a short stretch, and I stocked up. I was hoping to find the 150 gr, but those have been nonexistent. I hope my gun likes the 140 gr as much as it did the 150...we'll see here soon. If not, I will have a bunch of 7mm TTSX in 140 gr for sale. 

I have not been able to find hardly anything in 338 win mag for a year now. It's not a gun I'm planning to hunt with any time soon, so I am not in a hurry, but I've started paying attention every single time I go to a store that sells ammo. I just go check it out, whereas I never used to do that. I know the handful of things I will be shooting going forward, and if someone has it, I buy a box or two. It has been pretty tough to find hunting ammo on the shelves now for almost 18 months, it didn't just start the beginning of this year. 

The other option you have is to buy a 6mm Creedmore or 6.8 Western rifle. You will be able to buy as much ammo as you could ever want.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Walmarts are loaded with Borlock's............


----------



## Deacon92 (Jun 6, 2017)

The walmart in layton has had the bor-loc's there was 2 or 3 left the other day. I bought one pack as back ups because i could not find tez's until this week.

I would be happy to sell them at cost plus shipping on your end or meet in layton.

Also.....smith and edwards had around ~8 (15 count for $22) barnes 290's TEZ's.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

.Dallan -- gunbroker doesn't do me any good with my DWR provided coupon. I guess that's part of my issue, that I should have included in my original post.

If the DWR want's hunters to use non-lead ammo, and they provide a coupon to purchase the ammo, and the coupon is only usable at certain retailers -- then the DWR should contract with retailers that can actually get the ammo. 🤷‍♂️ 



FWIW -- I said in my first post "I'd like to get some more". I didn't say that I'm out, or don't have enough for this year. I'd just like to get some more, but the local Sportsman's can't seem to keep ammo on their shelf.



I'll take a look at Walmart for the BORLocks.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

PBH said:


> If the DWR want's hunters to use non-lead ammo, and they provide a coupon to purchase the ammo, and the coupon is only usable at certain retailers -- then the DWR should contract with retailers that can actually get the ammo. 🤷‍♂️


That coupon program is a relic from a time when you could walk into any sporting goods store and buy a wide variety of ammo in most common calibers. Those days are long gone right now. I guess they should just stop doing it if it's going to cause people such heartburn that they can't find the ammo to exchange the coupon.


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Barnes is great, and usually available at Cabela's. I never see it at smaller stores though. It was my favorite when I used to have a .308! Since switching to my Creedmoor I have been in love with Nosler. I am finding neither though as of late, I still have a box left over that I am planning on utilizing. I have found some light Hornady loads, but nothing under $60 for my caliber! I bought some Norma shooting sports ammo for the first time that has a similar weight that I plan on using to sight in this week in Bountiful. It's still just ugly out there, I even have family looking in Vegas and Idaho for me w/o any good results.


----------



## utskidad (Apr 6, 2013)

We shoot a .270 at times. The only retail stores in the State I've seen with 270 on the shelves were Gallensons and Walmart. Walmart had some Winchester powerpoint come through a few weeks ago. Gallensons had that and some other loads, as well. I don't think I've seen a box of 270 of any kind on any SW shelves anywhere in the State in the last year. As far as I can tell, that DNR certificate is all but useless for 270. I would use it to get some other caliber in lead-free and barter that for something you can use in the future. Online, 270 seems to be at the back of the pack for availability of quality hunting ammo. Right now, MidwayUSA and OpticsPlanet show nothing in stock


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

that's tough -- you can't get .270, let alone non-lead .270.

I'm not giving up that gun! I love my .270!

Maybe we'll get lucky and my daughter can win a rifle from the drawing being held for using non-lead ammo and end up with a rifle caliber that has non-lead ammo available for purchase? (I feel like I'm writing for Joseph Heller!)


FWIW -- gunbroker has 0 boxes of Barnes VOR-TX LR .270.
Maybe what I should do is auction off the boxes I have and make a buck, or two?


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

I was able to get my non lead from double tap in Cedar City. 
I have shot a few through both of my 6.5's and seem to shoot very well. Only kicker i still had to pay about 20$ for each box. 40$ total ammo was 63each plus shipping.


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

I drive from SLC to Vernal to Pocatello to Provo to shop for ammo. I mostly don’t shop online because the internet lies about the shelf stock. Online gunbroker has my usual 139grain rifle ammo that’s $20 a box for $67 and I ain’t paying that ever. I always shop for ammo throughout the year in store even if I know they don’t have it because sometimes they might. 
Walmart has a decent ML stock for sure, not huge, but what you need to feed a ML steadily.
Ive been thinking about getting a couple new rifles a .270 because I seen that on the shelf at Sportsman’s all year long, that and 300 Win Mag so I think I see a trend of what is buy able for the next few seasons as a back up even though my go to caliber is 7mm-08 for everything from coyotes to elk etc.
I have one online shop for getting my AR fed but I’m taking that web address to the grave. 😆


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

DreadedBowHunter said:


> I drive from SLC to Vernal to Pocatello to Provo to shop for ammo. I mostly don’t shop online because the internet lies about the shelf stock. Online gunbroker has my usual 139grain rifle ammo that’s $20 a box for $67 and I ain’t paying that ever.


Have you ever added up the gas for that and added it to the $20/box to see what that ends up costing?


----------



## DreadedBowHunter (Sep 22, 2021)

Vanilla said:


> Have you ever added up the gas for that and added it to the $20/box to see what that ends up costing?


When I’m in the area I will always stop by a shop and look for ammo throughout the year. If I got an Idaho archery tag I will stop by stores so I kill two birds with one stone. I don’t online shop and drive to that store because the “in stock” and reality aren’t the same.
I remember back in the day when a box was $8 and that will never happen again.


----------



## bfrankl (Jan 28, 2021)

PBH said:


> Just thinking out loud here.....curious what everyone else does?
> 
> 
> My daughter has a Zion deer tag, and along with that comes a coupon to purchase non-lead ammo. We had this a few years ago as well, and I picked up some Barnes Vor-Tx LR 129gr .270 cartridges. I really liked them. I'd love to get some more.....
> ...


The Zion unit is awesome, the complimentary bullets are always a nice perk. Until this year, I've never had a difficult time finding the non-lead rifle ammo. Traditionally I've always just gone to Sportsman's Warehouse and been able to redeem the coupon. 

This year, I still have yet to see 270 on the shelf anywhere I go. I don't religiously look for ammunition every day, but always check when I go to a sporting good store. I have been pleasantly surprised to see some of the other more common calibers on the shelves lately. 

Finding ammunition has become a hunt unto itself. It takes a little scouting to see where you can find what you're looking for, a little luck, and being in the right place at the right time.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> that's tough -- you can't get .270, let alone non-lead .270.
> 
> I'm not giving up that gun! I love my .270!
> 
> ...


Have you checked with Mike at Double Tap? (435) 383-3208 I don't know if they honor the DWR coupon or if they do non lead. Might be worth a phone call


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

bowgy said:


> Have you checked with Mike at Double Tap? (435) 383-3208 I don't know if they honor the DWR coupon or if they do non lead. Might be worth a phone call


They do. But, correct me if I'm wrong, Double Tap doesn't sell Barne's bullets...



The key with this whole discussion is: don't get set on using 1 particular cartridge for your rifle.


----------



## DIRTYS6X6 (May 19, 2021)

Yes double tap does accept the coupon. Bad part is they were 63 ea. I got mine and cost me around 40$ that was bullets and shipping


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

It's great to reload. Even the components are getting hard to find on the store shelves. I had purchased a good stockpile of bullets for all the calibers I use prior to COVED. I still have a place I get components from, but shipping can be brutal when you order $1000 or more of product. But, I have it and it isn't going anywhere.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

PBH said:


> They do. But, correct me if I'm wrong, Double Tap doesn't sell Barne's bullets...
> 
> 
> 
> The key with this whole discussion is: don't get set on using 1 particular cartridge for your rifle.


Ooops! I got caught up in steel ammo availability.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

DIRTYS6X6 said:


> Yes double tap does accept the coupon. Bad part is they were 63 ea. I got mine and cost me around 40$ that was bullets and shipping


Yep, double tap is not cheap but again I was just thinking availability.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I have lots of 270 - I really could go for some darn 7MM! Anyone who runs into 160gr-168gr 7mm holler!

As for that Barnes - I have really been impressed with that ammo as well. Wish I had loaded up in the past on all my "expensive" "hunting" rounds. Hindsight sucks.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

RandomElk16 said:


> I have lots of 270 - I really could go for some darn 7MM! Anyone who runs into 160gr-168gr 7mm holler!
> 
> As for that Barnes - I have really been impressed with that ammo as well. Wish I had loaded up in the past on all my "expensive" "hunting" rounds. Hindsight sucks.


Sorry, close, I just checked my old stock and I have some 6.5 mm and quite a few 8 mm


----------



## willfish4food (Jul 14, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I have lots of 270 - I really could go for some darn 7MM! Anyone who runs into 160gr-168gr 7mm holler!
> 
> As for that Barnes - I have really been impressed with that ammo as well. Wish I had loaded up in the past on all my "expensive" "hunting" rounds. Hindsight sucks.


Are you looking for loaded ammo or bullets to reload?


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

willfish4food said:


> Are you looking for loaded ammo or bullets to reload?


Loaded. 

I have a lot of the stuff to start reloading, but that will be a winter project lol.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

It's been 3 months. I've visited Sportsman's in both Cedar and St. George quite a bit in those 3 months. I've never seen a box of .270 or 7mm in non-lead. In fact, I can't even see a spot on the shelf reserved for those calibers. I'm thinking that nobody makes .270 or 7mm any more....


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

LOL... the old pre-pandemic idea was that if you owned a good ole 270 or 30-06 you'd always have ammo around because they are so common. If you had an obscure caliber you'd be screwed. Reality is proven to be quite the opposite. You cannot find the common ammo because everyone needs it. Its the odds and ends that remain on the shelf (350 Legend anyone? LOL).

I've seen and passed on a few boxes of non-lead bullets for reloading here and there (Gunnies).

But, lots of MFGs are making "seasonal runs" I've found. It takes alot of retooling to swap from say producing Accubonds to Ballistic Tips... so they tool up, and produce a ton, then retool and move to the next style. Atm, Nosler finished making a ton of Ballistic Tip ammo... its showing up all over, and oddly... its cheap! Its cheaper to reload and shoot ballistic tips now than say the old sierra gamekings (my old goto plinker). I've bought 350 BTs over the past few weeks, 2 boxes at a time. I have 2 more boxes of 6mm BT's at Scheels ready to pick up tonight. They will not remain available for long, as Nosler will shut down BT production to move to Partitions or Accubonds next.

The company killing it right now is Hornady. If someone reloads with Hornady you are a happy person. You can find Hornady bullets in most mom and pop or hardware stores (hit up Cal-Ranch, they had loads). Big box stores will retain their empty shelves, there's just too much foot traffic there and things don't stay there long).

I'm just waiting for Accubonds to start showing up. I have a box or two as spares, but I'd like to get a few more boxes to allow some practice time over the summer. Prices are ungodly expensive though for them...Nosler's own website shows pricing north of $60 for 50.

Sad times.

-DallanC


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

I don't think it is as much as everyone needs it so it disappears quickly, I think it is that it has not actually hit the shelves. I don't know if they are not manufacturing it, or if these stores are letting their employees buy it before they put it out, but there just has been very little ever even seeing the shelves. 

I don't reload so I can't comment on those components, but loaded ammo, in 7mm, has been nearly non-existent except for a 2 week period where I picked up 6 boxes back in the summer. 338 win mag has been almost entirely absent. I've seen a total of 2 boxes....TOTAL, in the last 18 months. I didn't buy it because I wasn't planning to hunt with it this year and have a few boxes still, but one day when I use that gun to kill my bison I'm going to want to shoot it a bit.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I have seen is that within a hour or so of popular bullets, loading components, and loaded rounds are gone. 

Joe goes into the store and sees what he and others need so he buys more than he needs and then calls all of his buddies to come on down to the store while there is still something left on the shelf. They show up and buy what's left. 

A couple of friends of mine over in Denver know that I am headed to Africa this coming summer and they have called me a number of times asking me if I want them to pick up something when they see it on the shelves. I'm lucky in that I had enough components stockpiled that I'll be fine without paying inflated prices. But I did have to take stock of what I had on hand for the rifle that I intend on taking. But now I am toying with the idea of taking a different rifle but I still have enough ammo to get me through the hunt.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Bartering really is a thing atm with respect to components. Its relatively easy to trade something you dont need for something you do need. But, I've also sold lots of items over the summer to people in need, for just what I paid. It feels good to help a guy out, especially folk from UWN.

I have some old 7MM 140gr Barnes XLCs from back in the day when I was trying to get them to shoot. These remaining bullets have been pulled from cases and stuck in a ziplock. I'll give those away for free if anyone wants.

-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Barnes XLC's are a tough one to get to shoot. 

Perhaps that is why they discontinued them. I worked up a load for some 185 XLC's for my 340 Weatherby but while I could get them to shoot good enough I wasn't pleased with them so I got rid of them to a gent that loved them.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Yea I sold partial boxes I had... then later I ran across a box or so of loaded ammo. I pulled the bullets and put them aside. Found them recently.

-DallanC


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> I'm thinking that nobody makes .270 or 7mm any more....


Unicorns exist! Tonight at scheels... lead free 7mm (box was just stuck on the shelf from someone who moved it, IDK what its actual price was).










I was also able to buy that new box of Remington Kleanbore ML primers that have been on ksl for a few days. Wasn't worth the gas to go get them at the time, but he lived close enough to Scheels to make it worth the short extra drive. Happy times.

-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Unicorns exist!
> 
> -DallanC


But they only exist if you reload.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

PBH said:


> But they only exist if you reload.


270








Hornady Outfitter .270 Winchester 130 Grain Copper Solid CX Brass Cased Centerfire Rifle Ammunition 805294 Caliber: .270 Winchester, Number of Rounds: 20, w/ Free S&H


Shop Hornady Outfitter .270 Winchester 130 Grain Copper Solid CX Brass Cased Centerfire Rifle Ammunition | Be The First To Review Hornady Outfitter .270 Winchester 130 Grain Copper Solid CX Brass Cased...




www.opticsplanet.com













Hornady Superformance .270 Winchester 130 Grain Copper Solid CX Brass Cased Centerfire Rifle Ammunition 80524 Caliber: .270 Winchester, Number of Rounds: 20, w/ Free S&H


Shop Hornady Superformance .270 Winchester 130 Grain Copper Solid CX Brass Cased Centerfire Rifle Ammunition | Be The First To Review Hornady Superformance .270 Winchester 130 Grain Copper Solid CX Brass Cased...




www.opticsplanet.com





-DallanC


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

Nice!


----------



## jlofthouse16 (Oct 18, 2021)

PBH said:


> Just thinking out loud here.....curious what everyone else does?
> 
> 
> My daughter has a Zion deer tag, and along with that comes a coupon to purchase non-lead ammo. We had this a few years ago as well, and I picked up some Barnes Vor-Tx LR 129gr .270 cartridges. I really liked them. I'd love to get some more.....
> ...


I reload. I also cast bullets for the handguns. I don't like the cast bullets for rifles, so I try to keep a 2 year supply on hand. Buy ahead. Get em when you see em. I try to keep a good stock of primers and powder. Have fun!


----------

